# Brazilian Modern Architecture



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*BRAZILIAN MODERN ARCHITECTURE​*
In this thread will be shown pieces of ***modern architecture in Brazil, by brazilian or foreign architects. Feel free to comment or collaborate with the repertory.​
***In Brazil modern architecture (Arquitetura Moderna) refers to a movement started in the first half of the twentieth century, in which among the most representative architects are: Niemeyer, Mendes da Rocha, Bo Bardi, Heidy, Villanova Artigas, Costa and many others. However in this thread, contemporary and the "arquitetura moderna" projects are going to be published, projects that were built (and only the built ones) between the first decades of the past century until now. 

*Enjoy!*​


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Praça das Artes, Brasil Arquitetura, São Paulo, 2012*














































Photographies: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Museu do Amanhã, Santiago Calatrava, Rio de Janeiro, 2010*
Popularly known as Calatrava's Cockroach














































Photographies: Gustavo Xavier and Bernard Lessa


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*SESC Jundiaí, Teuba Arquitetura e Urbanismo, Jundiaí, 2015*














































Photographs: Joana França, Alexandre Nunis, Adalto Perim, Dani Sadrini


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

--


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice thread. I really love Brazilian architecture because it has an identity of its own. I like when each country has its own history and culture and tradition that defines it, and Brazil has done well in having a modern way of showing that through architecture. Many other big countries fail to have a way of making architecture of its own. I wouldn't like to see some of this buildings on any other place other than Brazil. It just wouldn't feel right. That's why I love the fact that almost all Niemeyer's buildings were built in Brazil. I think he basically started Brazilian architecture and certainly influenced every contemporary architect. And while Calatrava's work is relatively similar to most of his other designs, it coincidentally fits into Brazilian architecture.

Some aspects and characteristics I've seen are quite usual in Brazilian architecture:

1. Simple shapes.
2. Interaction between straight lines and curves.
3. Minimalism.
4. Bare concrete facade.
5. Plain white + crystal facade.


----------



## keycap (Nov 9, 2014)

1939 New York EXPO, Brazil pavilion.
Architect. Oscar Niemeyer


























_Sorry, that not contemporary :shifty: :duck:_​


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Edifício 360°, Isay Weinfeld, São Paulo, 2013*




























Photographs: Fernando Guerra


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha well, it's impossible to let the traditional brazilian modern architecture "benched", so I edited the rules and now, modern and contemporary may be published.


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Claudia Andujar Art Gallery, Arquitetos Associados, Brumadinho, 2015*





































Photographs: Leonardo Finotti


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Casa Do Bomba, SOTERO Arquitetos, Palmeiras, 2014*





































Photographs: Leonardo Finotti


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Museu de Arte do Rio, Bernardes + Jacobsen, Rio de Janeiro, 2013*























































Photographs: Leonardo Finotti


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Praça Victor Civita, Levisky Arquitetos Associados, São Paulo, 2006*





































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Paraty House, Studio MK27, Paraty, 2009*





































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*RedBull Station, Triptyque, São Paulo, 2013*
































































Photographs: Pedro Kok


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Biblioteca São Paulo, Aflalo e Gasperini, São Paulo, 2010*














































Photographs: Daniel Ducci


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Hotel Fasano Las Piedras, Isay Weinfeld, Punta del Este (Uruguay), 2010*























































Photographs: FG+SG


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*SEHAB Heliópolis, Biselli + Katchborian, São Paulo, 2014*














































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Fórum Trabalhista Ruy Barbosa, Décio Tozzi + Karla Albuquerque, São Paulo, 2004*



























































































Photographs: Cristiano Mascaro


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo, Paulo Mendes da Rocha, São Paulo, 1998*





































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Congreso Nacional, Brasilia, Brazil (1960)
Architect: Oscar Niemeyer


















































Cathedral of Brasilia, Brasilia, Brazil (1970)
Architect: Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bahia Administrative Center, Salvador, Brazil (1974)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## vitorhugoreis (Feb 3, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


>


This one is the interior of Museu Nacional da República, not the Congresso Nacional:


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Casa em Ubatuba, spbr arquitetos, Ubatuba, 2009*














































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Centro Paula de Souza Technical School, Spadoni AA + Pedro Taddei Arquitetos Associados, São Paulo, 2013*














































Photographs: Nelson Kon


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Arena do Morro, Herzog & de Meuron, Natal, 2014*

***The first "Herzog & de Meuron" in Brazil is a donated project of a gymnasium in a poor district of Natal. The year was 2014, when billionaire stadiums were built for the Football World Cup.





































Photographs: Iwan Baan


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

*Memorial Minas Gerais, ESTUDIO + TETRO, Belo Horizonte, 2010*
































































Photographs: Jomar Bragança


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba: Museu Óscar Niemeyer *





The strangest building of Curitiba definitely is the Óscar Niemeyer Museum. Often used in his designs, this place consists in a big unusual geometric figure who is connected to the street or the public areas by a bridge or a set of bridges. This particular museum is known as the “Eye” for its suggestive look and it’s organized in the same way as other Niemeyer museums of other brazilian cities: it starts at the subsoil and it progressively goes up to the upper levels through futuristic interior designs. In front of the Eye also lies the recently new annex building, made on a very heavy-look-alike brutalist style of reinforced concrete.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

239 House, São Paulo, Brazil (2016)
Architects: UNA Arquitetos


----------

